# Joining Infantry, now or later.



## GT (29 Nov 2011)

Hello,

I am 22 years old, and in my 1st year at university. Deciding whether to stop and enlist now (while I'm young), or finish school and go the officer route. To be clear, I'm looking to do the tough, physical work and be out in the field, not pushing paper. However, I feel if I wait until I graduate, I'd be a little too old for a long term stay in the infantry (not to mention all the younger guys who'd probably outrank me).

I do have one question that I've asked recruiters and have either been stopped by a brick wall, or given the run-around teleprompter-type answer; of which being references. I literally do not have contact with anyone that has known me for "up to 5 years" - let alone 5 separate references meeting that requirement. I figure I should maintain my relationships a little longer, but am I simply not able to join because I don't know a few people? Is there some sort of probationary period that one can take to confirm the commitment, dependency, personality, etc. of incoming recruits?

I've tried reading through the boards over the past couple weeks, but usually run into "thread not found" or "access denied" through it's links.

Thanks


----------



## Mike92 (29 Nov 2011)

Hey GT,

I'm in a similar position as you. I'm in my first year of university and I want to go Infantry (NCM). I'm useing university A) to make myself a better candidate for recruitment and B) as a backup plan incase the Army isn't for me or I suffer a career-ending injury.

What are you taking in university now? Although no one can decide for you what you should do, I'll bring up some questions that you should ask yourself:

- Do you have any other career interests besides the Infantry?
- What do you honestly want to be doing 5 or 10 years from now?
- What if you get injured during the (very) physically demanding training you'll be doing as an Infantry Soldier? What will you do career-wise?

You could try joining the Reserves while you are in university to see if you will enjoy the military. I currently am in the process of applying for my local Reserve unit.

As far as whether you should go Officer or NCM, again, thats entirely your decision but there are other people on this forum who are far more qualified to tell you the difference between an Infantry Oficer and Infantry Soldier. It has also been discussed a lot on other threads.

I know you already have, but I would talk to the recruiter IN PERSON and do not leave the recruiting centre until you have your questions answered! 


All the best with your situation. 

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## SentryMAn (29 Nov 2011)

FYI, I've known 5 guys that were in their late 30's doing BMOQ as infantry officers. 

There is no reason to think age is a huge determining factor to weather you get into Infantry or not.

It only limits you in the time you will be able to put into the Canadian Forces.

Have you thought about joining a local Reserves Infantry unit in your area?  It's Pensionable time and will give you a leg up should you wish to join as Officer once you complete your studies.  Just think when you go to BMOQ you'll get to be CPC in the first few weeks of training and will know a lot about drill and what not.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (29 Nov 2011)

Going NCM or Officer is a personal choice that you have to make depending on what you what to accomplish in your military career and what you feel best suits you.

I always strongly encourage those that have started their degree to continue and finish it as it's something that can only help you and give you options and choices down the road.  Being 22 right now even if you're doing a 4 year (Honours or not) degree you'll only be 26 and that is still a good age to join, in no way are you "over the hill".  The great thing about finishing your degree is you now have more choices (i.e. go NCM and stay there, go NCM then switch to Officer down the road without having to finish a degree, or go Officer)

Things to think about.


----------



## jasonf6 (29 Nov 2011)

Finish your degree in my opinion.  And having one doesn't mean you have to go the officer route.  In my platoon back in the day, well, 8-yrs or so ago, we had a couple of NCMs with degrees:  One even had a degree in Bio-chem or something like that.  He would have made a fine officer but that just didn't appeal to him.


----------



## clarkyo (29 Nov 2011)

I also feel that you should finish your degree.  You could join the reserves while you are in school to get experience (something I wish I did).  This experience will help you decide if you prefer Officer or NCM.  With the lack of hiring currently going on in the CF there is also no guarantee that you will be selected for training.  It is always nice to have a backup plan and a degree in a relevant field will open up doors for you.

If you choose to finish your degree and go the Infantry Officer route you will not be over the hill.  You will only be a couple years older than the youngest candidate...plenty of time to hammer out a career.  I am not sure about the average age for NCM but have noticed candidates in their late 20s/early 30s applying to the infantry.

I am 28 and will be just a couple of weeks shy of 29 when I start my BMOQ (Infantry Officer) in January.  I do not feel over the hill and I now have a level of maturity that I never had when I was 22.

Best of luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## GT (30 Nov 2011)

Mike92 said:
			
		

> Hey GT,
> 
> I'm in a similar position as you. I'm in my first year of university and I want to go Infantry (NCM). I'm useing university A) to make myself a better candidate for recruitment and B) as a backup plan incase the Army isn't for me or I suffer a career-ending injury.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the responses. I'm majoring in Physics, but might switch to Math. Obviously, I have little idea what I would (or even want to) do within these fields, hence the questioning of the degree itself and the use it would have as an NCM in the CF. Looking at the responses it seems there is a great deal of contingency planning needed when applying or working in the CF (I didn't even know they were cutting back on recruitment), and for some reason I always thought getting in was a sure thing. Also, having subsidized education after time-in generates some interest -- I've always planned on the degree, just the question of when.

I tried about 4 years ago to join the Reserves, though was stopped short regarding (needing) references. I've also looked at the Air Force for Pilot as I have my PPL, though I guess that's for another forum (AirForce.ca? ).

Thanks for the responses, all taken into consideration.


----------



## Sonnyjim (9 Dec 2011)

From personal experience I would finish your degree. I spent two years as a pte/almost cpl in an infantry reserve regiment while I was finishing off my degree. I joined the regular force as an NCM strictly for the fact that I would get a combat tour in Afghanistan, and if I had gone the officer route I wouldn't have. I accomplished this, but it tained my view of the infantry and the way soldiers are treated in a rifle company so I have decided to move on. I wouldn't go back in time and change anything, but there is nothing going on right now so take the officer route. Just my opinion. Good Luck.


----------



## coolcat182 (11 Dec 2011)

Hi, I'm 15. I want to do business administration in RMC. I will have my NLS (lifeguard qualification soon), I play hockey as a goalie, I do cross country and track for school and hopefully next year golf too. I am also doing weight training to build up my upper body strength because I want to become an infantry officer after my time at RMC. I get averages of mid 80's. Am I what you guys are looking for? Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Dec 2011)

coolcat182 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm 15. I want to do business administration in RMC. I will have my NLS (lifeguard qualification soon), I play hockey as a goalie, I do cross country and track for school and hopefully next year golf too. I am also doing weight training to build up my upper body strength because I want to become an infantry officer after my time at RMC. I get averages of mid 80's. Am I what you guys are looking for? Thanks.



WOW, theres another guy exactly like you that posted today....how weird

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/35070/post-1097334.html#msg1097334


----------

